
Chinese restaurants used opium poppies as seasoning (2016) - monort
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/22/tasty-habit-chinese-restaurants-use-opium-poppies-seasoning
======
simonblack
Things are still the same today in both West and East.

Seems that tests for heroin will show a positive if you eat enough poppy-seeds
on your bread loaves.

